
An awesome list of developers to follow and learn from - dougcorrea
https://github.com/douglascorrea/awesome-developers
======
DrScump
This should really be called "Directory of Awesome Developers' _Github
Repositories_ ".

(I was immediately struck by the absence of Brian Kernighan, Dennis Ritchie,
etc. from the C list.)

~~~
dougcorrea
We can insert any other source of knowledge from the developers (Site,
twitter, blog, etc). I will add Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie on C list,
but please feel free to make a PR.

~~~
dougcorrea
Done

------
dougcorrea
I changed the layout now it is not only for the ones that have github profile
(=

